# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Kinh nghiệm đi Bát Tràng ?

## dauhalan

mình định đưa người yêu đi Bát Tràng, nhưng mình cũng chưa đi bao giờ. mọi người giúp mình nha

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Em có thể di theo 2 đường đều được: Đi qua cầu Chương Dương rồi rẽ phải đi thêm 12km nữa là tới. Hoặc đi qua cầu Vĩnh Tuy, thanh Trì rẽ phải cũng OK.

Vào chỗ nào cũng có chỗ để xe nên không cần gửi.

Nên vào các cửa hàng có xưởng đang gia công (thường ở phía sau), trả tiền (giá như sản phẩm mới cùng loại) rồi ra xưởng vẽ, viết trực tiếp lên sản phẩm (có thể vẽ bất kỳ cái gì, không biết vẽ thì viết tên, chữ ký, đề tặng,.v.v...). Sau đó 1 tuần sang lấy sản phẩm có bút tích của mình cũng rất thú vị. Sản phẩm đó nếu nung hỏng sẽ không mất tiền.

Khi về nên đi theo đường cầu Chương Dương, bán rất nhiều ổi, khế rất ngon, đặc biệt khế vùng Gia Lâm là ngon nổi tiếng đấy. Lưu ý mặc cả thoải mái nhé.

Ăn có thể vào quán ăn Diện Béo (hình như thuộc xã Đông Dư), khi đi sẽ cách cầu Chương Dương khoảng 8km, bên tay trái, sát đê (qua cầu Thanh trì khoảng 500m). Nếu đi từ Bát Tràng về thì bên tay phải, sát đê, cách Bát Tràng khoảng 4km (nghĩa là gần đến cầu Thanh Trì). 

Ở đây ăn thịt chó cực kỳ ngon, nhiều món lạ và rất rẻ, nếu không ăn được thịt chó có thể đặt ăn gà luộc cũng ngon. Ngồi ăn rất thoáng mát, ra vườn hái khế, ổi thoải mái. Lúc đi để ý quán rồi đến đặt ăn trước (nếu không ăn được thịt chó). 

Tóm lại nên đi từ sáng, sang Bát tràng đến trưa về Diện béo ăn đến 2-3h chiều về là đẹp.

----------


## dulich123

Cách trung tâm Hà Nội chỉ 20km, bạn có thể đến Bát Tràng bằng xe máy hoặc bắt tuyến xe bus số 47 tại Long Biên với giá vé chỉ 5.000 đồng.
*1. Những địa điểm chụp ảnh thú vị*

Một trong những thú vị đầu tiên khi tới Bát Tràng chính là đường tới ngôi làng cổ này. Xuôi qua cầu Chương Dương, đi qua con đê dài, đây là những điểm bạn có thể dừng lại để cùng bạn bè ghi lại những bức ảnh đẹp trong chuyến dã ngoại "hạt dẻ".
Nếu muốn chuyến đi chơi của mình khác lạ, bạn nên bắt đầu bằng việc đi dạo một vòng quanh làng. Quanh những con ngõ nhỏ chạy quanh làng là nhiều xưởng gốm tư nhân hay những giàn phơi gốm mini rất thú vị.
Chịu khó "mò mẫm" trong những ngõ nhỏ, bạn còn thấy những bức tường than độc đáo. Đây cũng là phông nền tốt để bạn lưu lại những hình ảnh đẹp. Gần ven sông, trong làng hay các quầy sứ đều là những địa điểm đẹp để bạn tha hồ ghi lại những hình ảnh của mình khi tới đây. Tuy nhiên hãy thận trọng khi chụp với đồ gốm nhé.
Tường phơi than của Bát Tràng là bối cảnh lạ để ghi lại những bức ảnh đẹp.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể ghi lại những bức ảnh người lao động rất đẹp tại nơi đây.
Làng Bát Tràng nằm bên tả ngạn sông Hồng. Nếu đã đến đây, bạn cũng có thể đi bộ ra ven sông, ngắm những cảnh đẹp và tận hưởng không khí thoáng đãng của sông. Đặc biệt, gần bến sông còn có xe trâu, bạn có thể thử đi và trải nghiệm cảm giác khám phá Bát Tràng trên những bước đi chậm rãi mà chắc chắn của những chú trâu.

*2. Sân chơi gốm*
Sau khi đã dạo chơi và chụp ảnh, bạn có thể thử cảm giác làm thợ gốm với mức phí rất rẻ, chỉ 10.000 đồng một người. Các chủ sân chơi thường luôn túc trực ở cổng chợ đón khách. Vào sân chơi, bạn sẽ được chơi với bàn gốm xoay. Đừng lo nếu bạn không biết cách sử dụng chúng, các anh thợ ở đây sẽ hướng dẫn tận tình, giúp tạo hình, lấy tâm mẫu cho bạn. Còn bạn thì tha hồ sáng tạo và thử sức với đất sét.
Tuy nhiên nếu bạn không đủ khéo tay để làm được tác phẩm ưng ý thì bạn có thể nhờ thợ gốm giúp bạn làm một tác phẩm đẹp, còn bạn sẽ tự trang trí món đồ đó bằng màu vẽ. Để mang về  nhà một tác phẩm gốm như thế, bạn phải trả thêm từ 20.000 - 25.000 đồng.
Dọc đường đi, bạn sẽ dễ dàng bắt gặp những căn nhà chất đầy đồ gốm. Bạn cũng có thể mua hàng ngay tại những cửa hàng tại nhà này. Nếu chịu khó tìm tòi, bạn sẽ mua được những món đồ đẹp và độc hơn hẳn đồ gốm ngoài chợ với giá rẻ hơn. Tuy nhiên nên lưu ý kĩ nhìn kĩ để tránh mua phải hàng lỗi.

*3. Chợ Bát Tràng*
Chợ gốm là nơi bạn không nên bỏ qua khi du lịch Bát Tràng. Chợ rộng khoảng 6.000 mét vuông, chia thành các gian hàng nhỏ bày bán đủ loại mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ liên quan đến gốm sứ, từ những gian hàng bát đĩa cao cấp, đồ trang trí mĩ nghệ đẹp mắt cho đến mặt hàng đồ thờ cúng, tiểu cảnh non bộ cho đến những món đồ lưu niệm, cốc chén và các món bát đĩa bình dân.
Những món đồ cao cấp ở chợ Bát Tràng có giá khá cao, và thường người bán hàng có kèm dịch vụ vận chuyển tận nhà.

Bên cạnh các mặt hàng cao cấp, các mặt hàng bình dân như ấm chén, bình hoa hay bát đĩa với giá từ vài chục đến vài trăm ngàn đồng lại được số đông người đến chợ chọn mua.
Nhiều loại đồ như vậy nhưng có lẽ mặt hàng các bạn trẻ thích nhất khi đi chợ là những gian hàng bày những viên đất nung có khắc chữ đủ màu sắc, hình dạng. Người mua sẽ tự chọn cho mình những viên đất rồi xếp thành thông điệp. Các và cô bán hàng ở đây sẽ nhanh thoăn thoắt giúp bạn kết những viên đất thành vòng tay hoặc vòng đeo cổ đẹp mắt. Giá thành cho một viên đất là 3.000 đồng.
Hoặc mua các mặt hàng có sẵn.
Một điểm cộng nữa là ở chợ Bát Tràng bạn có thể thoải mái chụp ảnh, tạo dáng bên các món độc đáo, dù không mua chủ hàng cũng vẫn vui vẻ. Có điều bạn nhớ cẩn thẩn khi chụp ảnh với gốm nhé. 

* 4. Ẩm thực Bát Tràng*
Khi đã chơi thấm mệt, bạn có thể dừng chân ở các quán ven chợ thưởng thức vài món ăn vặt. Chợ Bát Tràng có lẽ chỉ có gốm là “món” đặc sản nhất nên các đồ ăn không có gì đặc biệt lắm. Tuy nhiên, cũng có khá nhiều món ăn cho bạn lựa chọn. Lúc nghỉ chân, bạn có thể chọn nhâm nhi cặp bánh tẻ nóng và uống cốc nước mía giải khát.
Ngoài ra, buổi trưa còn có đủ các món như cơm, bún, miến, lẩu ở các quán cạnh chợ. Giá cả ở chợ Bát Tràng khá mềm, không có tình trạng chặt chém như các khu vui chơi, điểm du lịch khác. Bạn có thể thoái mái tham khảo giá trước khi quyết định dùng bữa. Các cô chủ quán cực nhiệt tình mời chào nhưng sẽ không xảy ra tình trạng tranh giành khách đâu.
Chúc bạn có một chuyến du lịch thú vị!

Công ty Cổ phần FIDITOUR
Địa chỉ: 127 - 129 Nguyễn Huệ* Q1* TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 08.3914.1414
Yahoo: fiditour_touronline5
Email: thupham@fiditour.com
Di động: 0909.640.889 (Ms.Thu)

----------


## hangnt

Nằm bên bờ tả ngạn sông Hồng, làng gốm Bát Tràng thuộc huyện Gia Lâm, cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội hơn 10km về phía đông – nam. Làng gốm Bát Tràng đã tồn tại ở ven đô Thăng Long với tư cách một làng nghề khoảng hơn 500 năm nay. Tại đây có nhiều động vui chơi khám phá, đặc biệt là cưỡi xe trâu đi du lịch quanh làng. Bát Tràng còn là thiên đường của các đồ vật bằng gốm, gốm ở đây vừa rẻ vừa đẹp, bạn có thể mua do người ta làm sẵn hoặc tự tay làm lấy.

*Chỉ cách Hà Nội khoảng 10 km, bạn có thể đến Bát Tràng bằng xe buýt hoặc xe máy.* 

Ra bến xe buýt Long Biên bắt  xe buýt đi Bát Tràng chiếc 47. Bạn chỉ cần ngồi xe buýt chưa đến 30 phút, đi qua những con đê xanh mướt mát rất đẹp là sẽ đến làng Bát Tràng. Vé xe buýt có giá từ 5k - 7k, xe dừng tận cổng làng.

*Lộ trình lượt đi:*

Long Biên (Yên Phụ  ➙  Khoang 1)  ➙  Yên Phụ  ➙  Điểm trung chuyển Long Biên  ➙  Trần Nhật Duật  ➙  Cầu Chương Dương  ➙  Đê Long Biên Xuân Quan  ➙  Tư Đình  ➙  Đường dẫn cầu Vĩnh Tuy  ➙  Gầm cầu Vĩnh Tuy  ➙  Đê Long Biên Xuân Quan  ➙  Cự Khối  ➙  Gầm cầu Thanh Trì  ➙  Đông Dư  ➙  Đường gom chân đê Đông Dư  ➙  Chợ Gốm Bát Tràng

*Lộ trình lượt về:*

Chợ Gốm Bát Tràng  ➙  Đông Dư  ➙  Đường gom chân đê Đông Dư  ➙  Gầm cầu Thanh Trì  ➙  Cự Khối  ➙  Chợ Thạch Bàn  ➙  Tư Đình  ➙  Đường dẫn cầu Vĩnh Tuy  ➙  Đường Long Biên Xuân Quan  ➙  Cầu Chương Dương  ➙  Trần Nhật Duật  ➙  Điểm trung chuyển Long Biên  ➙  Yên Phụ  ➙  Long Biên (Yên Phụ Khoang 1)

Về việc đi xe máy: Từ Hà Nội bạn  đi qua cầu Chương Dương, đến cuối cầu rẽ phải và đi dọc theo con đê sẽ đến làng. Một lời khuyên cho bạn là nếu các bạn đi đông người hoặc ít người thì nên đi bằng xe bus, vì đường đê có rất nhiều xe công trình chở đất cát rất bụi và không an toàn.

*Ăn uống và ngủ nghỉ*

Tốt nhất nên chuẩn bị đò ăn mang theo, vừa ngọn vừa tiên như vậy giống đi picnic hơn. Bạn có thể chuẩn bị bánh mỳ đồ hộp, hoa quả và nước uống. Mang vài thỏi kẹo ngậm để ăn khi đi khám phá quanh làng cũng là ý kiến hay đấy.

Bạn cũng có thể  ghé các quán ven chợ thưởng thức vài món ăn vặt. Chợ Bát Tràng có lẽ chỉ có gốm là “món” đặc sản nhất nên các đồ ăn không có gì đặc biệt lắm. Tuy nhiên, cũng có khá nhiều món ăn cho bạn lựa chọn. Lúc nghỉ chân, bạn có thể chọn nhâm nhi cặp bánh tẻ nóng và uống cốc nước mía giải khát.

Ngoài ra, buổi trưa còn có đủ các món như cơm, bún, miến, lẩu ở các quán cạnh chợ. Giá cả ở chợ Bát Tràng khá mềm, không có tình trạng chặt chém như các khu vui chơi, điểm du lịch khác. Bạn có thể thoái mái tham khảo giá trước khi quyết định dùng bữa. Các cô chủ quán cực nhiệt tình mời chào nhưng sẽ không xảy ra tình trạng tranh giành khách đâu.

Ngủ nghỉ: vì là đi trong ngày nên bạn không cần tìm khách sạn, chỉ cần tìm chỗ nghĩ chân là được. Có thể ghé vào quán nước, bạn nào đi xe máy muốn tìm chỗ gửi xe và nghỉ chân thì Gọi điện số 0984 904 189 gặp Bác Hiển để đăng ký trước lịch trình đi về Bát Tràng của bạn.Được chỉ dẫn đi vào chỗ nghỉ chân để cất xe máy.

*Khám phá du lịch Bát Tràng*

Sau khi xuống xe buýt hoặc gửi xe (đi xe máy), các bạn hỏi thuê xe trâu để đi thăm quan một vòng quanh làng. Giá mỗi xe trâu là từ 150k - 200k và mỗi xe chở được khoảng 10 người. Bạn sẽ ngồi xe trâu tham quan mọi ngõ nghách trong làng. Bạn cũng có thể ghé qua nhà Vạn Vân, một gallery nhỏ về gốm sứ qua nhiều thời kỳ, ngồi uống trà, ngắm những món đồ được trưng bày ở đó. 

Dọc đường đi, bạn sẽ dễ dàng bắt gặp những căn nhà chất đầy đồ gốm. Bạn cũng có thể mua hàng ngay tại những cửa hàng tại nhà này. Nếu chịu khó tìm tòi, bạn sẽ mua được những món đồ đẹp và độc hơn hẳn đồ gốm ngoài chợ với giá rẻ hơn. Tuy nhiên nên lưu ý kĩ nhìn kĩ để tránh mua phải hàng lỗi.

Sau đó đi chợ trung tâm tham quan và mua gốm xứ. Các mặt hàng ở đây đa dang và phong phú:  các loại cốc chén, chuông gió, tranh, vòng tay phụ kiện bằng gốm nhiều màu sắc...Khi mua đồ tại chợ, hãy khéo léo mặc cả nhé, trả khoảng khoảng 2/3 giá mà những người bán hàng đưa ra là ok. Một điểm cộng nữa là ở chợ Bát Tràng bạn có thể thoải mái chụp ảnh, tạo dáng bên các món độc đáo, dù không mua chủ hàng cũng vẫn vui vẻ. Có điều bạn nhớ cẩn thẩn khi chụp ảnh với gốm nhé. 

Sau khi đã dạo chơi và chụp ảnh, bạn có thể thử cảm giác làm thợ gốm với mức phí rất rẻ, chỉ 10.000 đồng một người. Các chủ sân chơi thường luôn túc trực ở cổng chợ đón khách. Vào sân chơi, bạn sẽ được chơi với bàn gốm xoay. Đừng lo nếu bạn không biết cách sử dụng chúng, các anh thợ ở đây sẽ hướng dẫn tận tình, giúp tạo hình, lấy tâm mẫu cho bạn. Còn bạn thì tha hồ sáng tạo và thử sức với đất sét. Để mang về  nhà một tác phẩm gốm như thế, bạn phải trả thêm từ 20.000 - 25.000 đồng.

----------

